# Verschachtelte <form>'s



## superharry (17. Oktober 2005)

```
<html>
<form name="a">
  <input type="text">
  <input type="submit"
    <form name="b">
      <input type="text">
      <input type="submit"
    </form>
</form>
</html>
```
wenn ich jetzt den form b abschicken will sagt er mir die fehler meldungen von form a also schickt er alle beide oder bloß a ab den er geht bei mir zum action von a
wie kann ich jetzt bloß b abschicken lassen?
per onclick="document.b.submit();" da sagt mein firefoy java script debugger document.b has no properties    

was kann cih noch tun?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Du koenntest darauf verzichten Deine Forms zu verschachteln.
Welches Sinn soll das ueberhaupt haben?

Ausserdem kannst Du auch auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung achten. Worum ich ausdruecklich bitte.


----------



## superharry (17. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du koenntest darauf verzichten Deine Forms zu verschachteln.
> Welches Sinn soll das ueberhaupt haben?
> 
> Ausserdem kannst Du auch auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung achten. Worum ich ausdruecklich bitte.


OK baba!
also der Sinn der Sache ist dieser, form a gehört zu einem login und form b zu einem DB update!
Und da der Template entwickler darauf nicht geachtet hat ist das jetzt nun mal so! ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn der Template-Entwickler einfach nur nicht darauf geachtet hat, dann sollte es doch kein Problem darstellen dies zu aendern, oder?


----------



## superharry (17. Oktober 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn der Template-Entwickler einfach nur nicht darauf geachtet hat, dann sollte es doch kein Problem darstellen dies zu aendern, oder?


ähm doch weil die meisten Template entwickler das Template mit Photoshop oder ähnlichem bauen! und der hat keine Ahnung von HTML!
Also icih würd mal meinen wir Streiten uns nich um die Erfahrung des Entwicklers sontern um das Absenden des b formulars! gibts noch andere möglich keinten!

```
<html>
<form name="a">
  <input type="text" name="name">

</form>
    <form name="b">
      <input type="text">
      <input type="submit"
    </form>
<form name="c">
 <input type="text" name="password">
 <input type="submit" onclick="document.a.submit();document.c.submit()>
</form>
</html>
```
mh das geht auch net!oder?
wo könnt ich dann abfangen ob PW gleich dem in der DB des namens  in form a is das geht auch net


----------



## PuReSteeL (20. Oktober 2005)

Meines wissens geht das gar nicht, was du vorhast, weil es sich nicht an den HTML-Standard hält. Du kannst Forms nicht ineinander verschachteln.
Innherhalb einer Form dürfen sich nur Text und Markup-Elemente befinden sowie Form-Control-Elemente, also Radio-Buttons, Input-Felder usw...

Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was das bei dir im genannten Beispiel für einen Sinn haben sollte.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## superharry (23. Oktober 2005)

ich arbeite an unserer Clan page, und der Tamplate bauer hat das so im Photoshop oder wo auch immer gemacht das eben links ein login is und in der Mitte man sich dann dem Clan anschließen kann!
und das Template is so doof gebaut das zischen dem Submit <input> und dem user login <input> das formular für das anschließen ist! sprich verschachtelt   
ich müste jetzt wieder zum Template entwickler hin gehen, dem das sage und dann wieder das ganze in meine PHP datei einfügen und das will ich umgehen!

abe rich hab wol kein andere Wahl.


----------



## hpvw (23. Oktober 2005)

superharry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich müste jetzt wieder zum Template entwickler hin gehen, dem das sage und dann wieder das ganze in meine PHP datei einfügen


Dann tu das.



			
				superharry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> abe rich hab wol kein andere Wahl.


Richtig.

Es ist nicht möglich, Formulare ineinander zu verschachteln.

Wenn ich mir den Code aus Deinem ersten Post anschaue, sollte es kein Problem sein, daraus Folgendes zu machen:
	
	
	



```
<html>
  <form name="a">
    <input type="text">
    <input type="submit">
  </form>
  <form name="b">
    <input type="text">
    <input type="submit">
  </form>
</html>
```
Dein Templatebauer (oder auch Du selbst) muss nur ein schließendes Form-Tag verschieben. Außerdem fehlten zwei schließende spitze Klammern.



			
				superharry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm doch weil die meisten Template entwickler das Template mit Photoshop oder ähnlichem bauen! und der hat keine Ahnung von HTML!


Wenn der Template-Bauer keine Ahnung von HTML hat, solltest Du einen anderen suchen. Es ist der Job eines Template-Bauers, sich mit HTML auszukennen. Das ist alles, was er tun muss und wenn er das nicht kann, hat den falschen Aufgabenbereich.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## PuReSteeL (23. Oktober 2005)

Haha, jetzt verstehe ich erst mal was du genau vorhast, also optisch kommt dir das verschachtelt vor, deswegen muss sowas noch lange nicht im Quelltext verschachtelt sein, wenn du halt mit <div>´s arbeitest, kannst du in einem DIV die eine Form unterbringen und in die andere halt die anderen Form. Man sollte eh keine Tabellen zum layouten verwenden, was wohl auch dein Problem sein wird.


----------

